# Sure Sight and the continuing saga of rip off



## Robert Retired (Jan 24, 2011)

Sure Sight took my $300.00 and disappeared. Now there is a new company with an "LLC" attached trying to market this pyramid gun sight. I think it's called "Advantage Tactical Sight". Sure Sight was out of California and this new company is a "LLC" out of New Mexico ???? I WOULD BE VERY CAREFUL WITH THIS ONE!!


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Don't know what happened with Sure Sight (likely bankrupt, found some other threads elsewhere with similar comments to yours), but this other Company has their product listed as in stock with Brownells. 

I always feel better ordering products offered by a new Company from an established retailer that I trust. (not that I have any plans to get these sights)


----------

